# Marquardt Potential Opponents (BAMMA 7 or 8)



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Marquardt Potential Opponents (BAMMA 7 or 8)

BAMMA 7 takes place on September 10th and if their booking schedule stays the same BAMMA 8 will probably take place in December or January.

Despite what i initially though it seems from interviews/twitter that Marquardt will almost certainly stay at Welterweight so won't as i previously predicted go up against Phillips or Makhonin (MW).

Potential Welterweight opponents (who have fough on BAMMA cards before):

*Paul Daley* (England 27-10)
Gunnar Nelson (Iceland 8-0)
War Machine (USA 11-4)
Simeon Thoreson (Norway 15-2)
Eugene Fadiora (England 9-1)

I think Paul Daley is the only obvious big name that has completed previously in BAMMA that would bring as much interest as Marquardt to a fight. The fact that this fight would also be fairly huge would suggest it could headline it's own card so would be more than likely BAMMA 8 (unless BAMMA wanted to gift him a win to build his stock here).


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont think we will see Nate v Daley straight away. BAMMA wouldnt want to risk Nate losing in his first fight. He will get someone poor who he will easily beat.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

With Strikeforce under Zuffa, i can't see them letting Daley fight for BAMMA again.
Nelson, Fadiora and Thoreson are all prospects and i can't see them mathing them with him.
War Machine is out of prison now so i think he is a possibility.

But i think they'll match him up with the winner of the Joey Villasenor (27-8) v Che Mills (13-4) fight in September.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

mattandbenny said:


> With Strikeforce under Zuffa, i can't see them letting Daley fight for BAMMA again.
> Nelson, Fadiora and Thoreson are all prospects and i can't see them mathing them with him.
> War Machine is out of prison now so i think he is a possibility.
> 
> But i think they'll match him up with the winner of the Joey Villasenor (27-8) v Che Mills (13-4) fight in September.


I'm not so sure they have a choice, I think strikeforce contracts say that fighters can fight in different organizations.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I dont think we will see Nate v Daley straight away. BAMMA wouldnt want to risk Nate losing in his first fight. He will get someone poor who he will easily beat.


Well I agree and disagree here. Sure they will want him to get back on the right foot, because if he loses - their goes his reputation: first caught with higher-than-normal testosterone levels, gets cut from the UFC, loses his first fight outside the UFC.

However it would be a HUGE fight for BAMMA - it would definitely help to put them further on the map. And to be honest - I'd like to see that fight!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why does everyone say that Nate cheated? As far as I can see testosterone injections when perscribed isn't cheating. He didn't follow some regulations.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

If nat stays at Middleweight he could face Tom 'Kong' Watson?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that is definately true. But personally I agree he should go for the welterweight title cause BAMMA has no welterweight champion at present. Creating one specifically for Nate would be great.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> However it would be a HUGE fight for BAMMA - it would definitely help to put them further on the map. And to be honest - I'd like to see that fight!


I agree, but they dont need to play that ace card straight away.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd think that a world ranked fighter would be just what BAMMA needs. I was honestly surprised that Bellator didn't sign him. This is something that BAMMA needs to capitalize on.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

pipe said:


> If nat stays at Middleweight he could face Tom 'Kong' Watson?


They train together and from reading Nate's Twitter comments the only reason Marquardt agreed to open negotiations with BAMMA in the first place was down to Tom Watson talking them up - i don't think either fighter would be keen to take this fight unless big money was offered.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I think Tom will continue to take this weightclass and Nate would take the other one. That way both men can be happy and continue to practice with each other. Simple enough.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Che Mills is signed by the UFC apparently to be on UFC138.....so Joey Villasenor may be the next best bet for now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Why does everyone say that Nate cheated? As far as I can see testosterone injections when perscribed isn't cheating. He didn't follow some regulations.


Nate's cheated in the past, the Almeida incident and the nandrolone as well as a long career of under-performing. As Dana said he wasn't going to give Nate a fourth chance.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Che Mills is signed by the UFC apparently to be on UFC138.....so Joey Villasenor may be the next best bet for now.


Yea i think that would be the best bet, assuming its not too short-notice for Marquardt. Woiuld be a good headliner with 2 UFC vets and a nice fight for Marquardt to get a first post-UFC win under his belt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

First who is Che Mills? Second, has Nate signed for a post-UFC fight yet? Cause I haven't heard of it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> First who is Che Mills? Second, has Nate signed for a post-UFC fight yet? Cause I haven't heard of it.


Che Mills is an up and coming british WW...awesome fighter. Was in the eliminator fight for TUF9 but was beaten by the season winner James Wilks.

As far as we know Nate has only signed with BAMMA...not for a fight....yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That elimination fight was a while back and I'm not going to remember something like that. Well it's a good thing that BAMMA is his new home. Though I think he should consider other options.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> That elimination fight was a while back and I'm not going to remember something like that. Well it's a good thing that BAMMA is his new home. Though I think he should consider other options.


Fair enough.

Bellator and SF wouldn't have Nate...Bamma is really the only choice where he'll still get exposure and a decent paycheck.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Why does everyone say that Nate cheated? As far as I can see testosterone injections when perscribed isn't cheating. He didn't follow some regulations.


Obviously he didn't follow the way they were prescribed if his levels were so high it would be considered an unfair advantage (this is the "cheating" part) leading him to be unlicensed.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Why does everyone say that Nate cheated? As far as I can see testosterone injections when perscribed isn't cheating. He didn't follow some regulations.





Toxic said:


> Obviously he didn't follow the way they were prescribed if his levels were so high it would be considered an unfair advantage (this is the "cheating" part) leading him to be unlicensed.


This, and I'll add: it is not illegal to use TRT if you have low levels of testosterone in order to boost it back into the normal range - it's going over it that is illegal, which was exactly Nate's case.


----------

